# Charity on day 146*kidded*



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

Here she is on day 123. She's bred to Bambi


----------



## SterlingAcres (Oct 19, 2009)

*Re: Charity on day 123*

Whoa, whoa. I'm confused. I thought Stacey told me you sold Charity to Kristen in PA?

I  her btw.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Charity on day 123*

no she sold Charity's buck kid to Kristen 

she looks to have triplets in there -- hmm or maybe quads


----------



## SterlingAcres (Oct 19, 2009)

*Re: Charity on day 123*

OOOOH. Jeez.  lol That's probably Apollo then? And Voodoo kidded with Kristen?


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Charity on day 123*

Such a pretty girl...I'm a sucker for the B/W!!
She is really deep...I think 3 would be her limit for you!


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Charity on day 123*



SterlingAcres said:


> OOOOH. Jeez.  lol That's probably Apollo then? And Voodoo kidded with Kristen?


no

Dolly is still with Ashley -- she sold Dolly's kid to Kristen, dont know what Kristen named him.

Kristen has 2 does Anna and Star


----------



## SterlingAcres (Oct 19, 2009)

*Re: Charity on day 123*

I swear, I'm losing my mind. I thought you said she sold Charity and Voodoo to Kristen and they both kidded with bucklings at Kristen's place.

So, then if they both kidded with Ashley, she might have pictures of them? Wishful thinking  lol I can't find them on her website.


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Charity on day 123*

She had twins :kidblue: :kidblue: last kidding and never acted pregnant at all. This time she acts REALLY Preggy. Laying around moaning and groaning about it.

Yes, Kristen has one of her buck kids from last time.


----------



## SterlingAcres (Oct 19, 2009)

*Re: Charity on day 123*

Would you happen to have a picture of him? ray: Kristen's having issues getting one to me. lol I plan to breed Crescent Moon and Cozette to him in March


----------



## SterlingAcres (Oct 19, 2009)

*Re: Charity on day 123*

Nevermind, you're faster than me! Those bucks are gorgeous!

I can't wait to see what Charity has this time around


----------



## goatshows (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Charity on day 123*

I have the other buckling out of charity from last year. And boy is he a lady lover, thats for sure!


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

*Re: Charity on day 123*

She looks really good! Babies soon!


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Charity on day 130*

Charity was not up for photos tonight, so here she is walking away lol


----------



## SDK (Jun 26, 2008)

*Re: Charity on day 130*

why do you taunt me like this ashley!! you're [email protected]!!!


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Charity on day 130*

:angel2:


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Charity on day 130*

she is so deep I am sure she is hiding lots of babies in there to make you go totally insane


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Charity on day 130*

Good thing your going to be here so we can both go crazy together


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Charity on day 130*

oh she is also due when I am going to be there?

now how can we go to Cheryls, Carleens, do your hair, go to that food place and be there for all those goats to kid!


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Charity on day 134*

Here she is today. She HATES me taking udder pics. Always moves to the side or make herself look real ugly. :roll:


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Charity on day 145*ligs going udder filling**

Charity looks like she is gearing up now. I think it's from the sounds of all the kids and wanting her own. LOL Probably not.

But her ligs are very very low tonight, especially for her and her udder has filled since Stacey last took a picture of it earlier today. So she is in the stall on the kidding cam.


----------



## logansmommy7 (Nov 11, 2009)

*Re: Charity on day 145*ligs going udder filling**

How do you get to the kidding cams? Sorry...I'm a dingbat when it comes to things like this!


----------



## logansmommy7 (Nov 11, 2009)

*Re: Charity on day 145*ligs going udder filling**

Never mind, just found her on marestare...


----------



## AngelGoats (Jan 28, 2010)

*Re: Charity on day 145*ligs going udder filling**

Ok, new to this, what is Marestare and how do I get on it?


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Charity on day 145*ligs going udder filling**

You can get to my kidding cam through: http://www.marestare.com/fcam.php?alias=phoenixrising


----------



## SDK (Jun 26, 2008)

*Re: Charity on day 145*ligs going udder filling**

yay charity is my favorite~!


----------



## AngelGoats (Jan 28, 2010)

*Re: Charity on day 145*ligs going udder filling**

Awesome, thanks! I am so excited for you!


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Charity on day 145*ligs going udder filling**

WOW...Her udder filled quick! NICE. Too bad I need to work in the morning...otherwise I'd be tempted to watch her all night! She is definately hiding 2 in there. Will be checking before I leave in the a.m.!


----------



## Goat Crazy (Feb 8, 2010)

*Re: Charity on day 145*ligs going udder filling**

I'll bet she'll make you stay up all night and then kid in the morning :laugh:
I hope she gives you an uneventful kidding and :kidred: :kidred:


----------



## Iwantgoats (Oct 3, 2008)

*Re: Charity on day 145*ligs going udder filling**

I just love watching!! Hoping for :kidred: :kidred:


----------



## AngelGoats (Jan 28, 2010)

*Re: Charity on day 145*ligs going udder filling**

Stupid ?? about Marestare? Is there volume, or just the video? Still learning about all of this....
:greengrin: 
Thanks!


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Charity on day 145*ligs going udder filling**

here she is earlier today

















and then just before we put her in the stall


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Charity on day 145*ligs gone udder filling**

As you can see on the cam Udder is even fuller. BABIES today!!


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

*Re: Charity on day 145*ligs gone udder filling**

Is she in labor now? it kinda looked like it on the camera


----------



## AngelGoats (Jan 28, 2010)

*Re: Charity on day 145*ligs gone udder filling**

That is what I thought, too, very uncomfortable!


----------



## farmergal (Jun 19, 2009)

*Re: Charity on day 145*ligs gone udder filling**

I see gloves going on, and a towel coming out! I think we're getting close!!!


----------



## AngelGoats (Jan 28, 2010)

*Re: Charity on day 145*ligs gone udder filling**

There is one!


----------



## AngelGoats (Jan 28, 2010)

*Re: Charity on day 145*ligs gone udder filling**

And there is number 2!!!


----------



## cdtrum (Aug 25, 2008)

*Re: Charity on day 145*ligs gone udder filling**

CONGRATS Ashley.....you and Stacey look like real pros! I can't keep up with all the babies being born....but how exciting!


----------



## AngelGoats (Jan 28, 2010)

*Re: Charity on day 145*ligs gone udder filling**

Congratulations Ashley!!!!


----------



## farmergal (Jun 19, 2009)

*Re: Charity on day 145*ligs gone udder filling**

congratulations!!!! they are both sooo adorable. I couldn't pull myself away to post again until now. yay twins 

also, as a newbie, it was SUPER helpful to watch in real time how you handled the birth... thanks so much for that. now I feel much more confident about my doe Emily, whose udder just filled this morning...


----------



## farmergal (Jun 19, 2009)

*Re: Charity on day 145*ligs gone udder filling**

PS... What were you doing when you took the first kid out of the room? Also, do all kids have to be held upside down to drain the lungs... or just if it sounds like they need to?


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Charity on day 145*ligs gone udder filling**

the boy had some fluid so she was swinging him.

first born is a boy - second is a girl


----------



## farmergal (Jun 19, 2009)

*Re: Charity on day 145*ligs gone udder filling**

They are sooo cute!!!


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Charity on day 145*ligs gone udder filling**

Darn...I missed it! Congrats Ashley....and wow did Charity lose her belly!


----------



## goatnutty (Oct 9, 2007)

*Re: Charity on day 145*ligs gone udder filling**

Congrats on the kids!!


----------



## logansmommy7 (Nov 11, 2009)

*Re: Charity on day 145*ligs gone udder filling**

They are so adorable! Glad things went smoothly!


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

Here are wet pictures -- I never did get any real fluffy pics because I left today
Girl - retained 

















boy - for sale









together









I have a video of all the kiddos playing will upload to photobucket and then post in my visit to RunAround's


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Adorable...congrats........  :greengrin: :hug:


----------

